# 13 Horror Games Not To Turn Your Back On in 2014



## Samo_Krose (Mar 7, 2014)

I wanted to add this into the post of dying light but i thought to isolate the subjects, and see everyone opinion about this review from IGN.

here it is the 13 horror games are listed at IGN. 4 of them couldn't list them since can't upload more than 10 Picture but u can always go to the source the link below there.

i will give u guys the judge on these games and whats ur opinion about it and what would expect from it!!

Dron: Outlast is one of the top 13 lol 





















































these the one i have skipped

# 8 -   *DreadOut*
# 10 - *Fran Bow*
#11 -  *Neverending Nightmares*
#12 -  *The Vanishing of Ethan Carter*

here is the source so u can see the review and video in the same time for the one i have not posted here.

http://www.ign.com/articles/2014/01/29/13-horror-games-not-to-turn-your-back-on-in-2014


Edit # 1 - here another game mentioned by Rcoon, Somagame just watched the video it should be within this list, so i will added in here, everyone can give their opinion about it thanks Rcoon



RCoon said:


> No mention of SOMA?
> 
> http://www.somagame.com/


----------



## arskatb (Mar 7, 2014)

If dont own ips screen yet, now there is reason to buy one. So many upcoming game which have access to justice properly with deep black. Inc Dark Souls & Deamon Souls


----------



## Samo_Krose (Mar 7, 2014)

arskatb said:


> If dont own ips screen yet, now there is reason to buy one. So many upcoming game which have access to justice properly with deep black. Inc Dark Souls & Deamon Souls



i might sound noob to this or i know it in full sentence what do u mean by IPS Screen?


----------



## RCoon (Mar 7, 2014)

Samo_Krose said:


> i might sound noob to this or i know it in full sentence what do u mean by IPS Screen?


 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IPS_panel

Slightly nicer to look at than a standard TN panel, and a wider viewing angle than a standard TN screen. Also allows for higher resolutions, like 2560x1600


----------



## Drone (Mar 7, 2014)

Some really interesting titles


----------



## Samo_Krose (Mar 7, 2014)

RCoon said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IPS_panel
> 
> Slightly nicer to look at than a standard TN panel, and a wider viewing angle than a standard TN screen. Also allows for higher resolutions, like 2560x1600




awesome thanks for the info, i understand now, in this case i agree 100% with him,


----------



## RCoon (Mar 7, 2014)

No mention of SOMA?

http://www.somagame.com/


----------



## AsRock (Mar 7, 2014)

All unreleased well kinda says it all none of them until they been released and actually been played as a full working product.

IGN talking about shit so they can make over priced magazines at your exspence when you find out what they said was good actually sucked..  Better of just waiting till they are released as i know i will not judge a book by it's cover.


----------



## Drone (Mar 7, 2014)

RCoon said:


> No mention of SOMA?
> 
> http://www.somagame.com/



This list is for 2014 not 2015.


----------



## Samo_Krose (Mar 7, 2014)

i have


RCoon said:


> No mention of SOMA?
> 
> http://www.somagame.com/




i have just seen the video, i'm sure they have not yet heard of it  lol it should be one of these list it is look cool, 

i will added in here so everyone can give an opinion ,, thanks for the info


----------



## arskatb (Mar 7, 2014)

RCoon said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IPS_panel
> 
> Slightly nicer to look at than a standard TN panel, and a wider viewing angle than a standard TN screen. Also allows for higher resolutions, like 2560x1600



u can find good in here aswell


----------



## Samo_Krose (Mar 7, 2014)

AsRock said:


> All unreleased well kinda says it all none of them until they been released and actually been played as a full working product.
> 
> IGN talking about shit so they can make over priced magazines at your exspence when you find out what they said was good actually sucked..  Better of just waiting till they are released as i know i will not judge a book by it's cover.



totally agree, i always found IGN has going more Interesting on showing off and magazine than concentrating on fact and stuff, but lets take advantage on what we have on pockets and see in near future what will happen.

i always prefer www.gamespot.com

but in any cases everyone has their own opinion 

i know this isn't relative to the horror subject, but noticed in www.gamespot.com

about the game diablo 3,  http://us.battle.net/d3/en/reaper-of-souls/





what do u guys think of this one did any one played previous diablo?

just got my eyes interesting but don't know about the game it self,s and i didn't wanna open new thread of it



arskatb ur frog doesn't get tired?  kidding mate


----------



## natr0n (Mar 7, 2014)

Samo are you sure you're not this guy ?


----------



## Samo_Krose (Mar 7, 2014)

natr0n said:


> Samo are you sure you're not this guy ?



Depends who is asking and what u mean if i'm this guy  who is he!


----------



## natr0n (Mar 7, 2014)

Samo_Krose said:


> Depends who is asking and what u mean if i'm this guy  who is he!



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giorgio_A._Tsoukalos

He is a host of ancient aliens a TV show. You kinda look like him. Also, people make joke pics/memes about him as such.


----------



## Samo_Krose (Mar 7, 2014)

natr0n said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giorgio_A._Tsoukalos
> 
> He is a host of ancient aliens a TV show. You kinda look like him. Also, people make joke pics/memes about him as such.



lol thanks for the info  and no i'm not him,






lool


----------



## Devon68 (Mar 7, 2014)

> Samo are you sure you're not this guy ?


Wow I just hate this guy so much. If I ran into him on the street I would probably punch him in the face. He and his crazy theories about aliens, I just flip him off and go watch the discovery channel.
*Samo_Krose*
Thanks. Haven't heard about some of these games, hope they will be awesome.


----------



## Samo_Krose (Mar 7, 2014)

Devon68 said:


> Wow I just hate this guy so much. If I ran into him on the street I would probably punch him in the face. He and his crazy theories about aliens, I just flip him off and go watch the discovery channel.
> *Samo_Krose*
> Thanks. Haven't heard about some of these games, hope they will be awesome.




Lol tell me that again bro. First time heard of him. And he look crazy. I've read little bit about him now to see wjo is this guy and im way far away to look like him for my self I think looool


----------



## Vario (Mar 7, 2014)

I am looking forward to the Forest, looks like rust but better.  Hopefully Alien Isolation is as good as AVP2, that game was awesome!


----------



## Devon68 (Mar 7, 2014)

> Lol tell me that again bro. First time heard of him. And he look crazy. I've read little bit about him now to see wjo is this guy and im way far away to look like him for my self I think looool


I watched a little bit of his show ancient aliens on history but when I heard what he was talking about I started hating him. I am not sure but I think he even said once that Jesus was an alien or something so stupid that I was like how the hell does he have the initials P.h.d in front of his name.



> I am looking forward to the Forest, looks like rust but better. Hopefully Alien Isolation is as good as AVP2, that game was awesome!



Yeah the forest really looks good. I am also excited about dying light.


----------



## TheHunter (Mar 7, 2014)

Tnx loving all those titles, can't wait


----------



## Samo_Krose (Mar 7, 2014)

Vario said:


> I am looking forward to the Forest, looks like rust but better.  Hopefully Alien Isolation is as good as AVP2, that game was awesome!




okay i had the same thought when i did just see first few sec of the video then crossed my mind oh WTF, we didn't yet had fun with rust and still some of us didn't yet play it, and there would be a better version of it, but when did watch the complete video, oh well the thoughts changed, yes to some point it is the same, but still different game play which i another thing i have add to my wish list and i hope this game come at its best, !

................................


Devon68 said:


> I watched a little bit of his show ancient aliens on history but when I heard what he was talking about I started hating him. I am not sure but I think he even said once that Jesus was an alien or something so stupid that I was like how the hell does he have the initials P.h.d in front of his name.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah the forest really looks good. I am also excited about dying light.





well people made him famous by watching him, but any how he is not our subject, and i don't look like him  thanks god,

the Forest me too added this one to my wish list now 

..........................................................



TheHunter said:


> Tnx loving all those titles, can't wait



i'm glad for these too and hope they don't turn out disappointing


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm looking forward to playing Among The Sleep and Routine with my Oculus Rift. I don't know if anyone knows about this one but I'm looking forward to Ghost Ship: Aftermath as well with my Oculus Rift. Good list I like the others as well.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 7, 2014)

So many titles, can't wait!

Also know a friend who has tried the Oculus rift, he said while the technology works great, he just wanted to take the thing off after about 20 minutes due to discomfort. 
Not really good for long gaming sessions it seems. Maybe they will make it more comfortable/lighter.


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 7, 2014)

AphexDreamer said:


> So many titles, can't wait!
> 
> Also know a friend who has tried the Oculus rift, he said while the technology works great, he just wanted to take the thing off after about 20 minutes due to discomfort.
> Not really good for long gaming sessions it seems. Maybe they will make it more comfortable/lighter.



Well they say to take it slow until you get your "VR Legs", but for me I can play it for log periods of time with out getting sick. Now my wife can only sit through about 5 minutes of it and she feels sick. I'd say it's different for each person. The only game that I had to take breaks with was Half-Life 2, which to me has been the best game. I can tell each time I play I can play longer so there's some true the the whole "VR Legs" thing. So, far the best experience was The Cave. It's really short, but it's amazing. I haven't found the headset to be discomforting and once you set everything up it's really nice compared to some of the other stuff I've tried. The head set is very light, but all the cords can get in the way at times. I'm going t post more about it here. 

*EDIT: I just watched the Alien video and it looks like it would be a good game for the Oculus Rift as well. *


----------



## Samo_Krose (Mar 7, 2014)

Mindweaver said:


> I'm looking forward to playing Among The Sleep and Routine with my Oculus Rift. I don't know if anyone knows about this one but I'm looking forward to Ghost Ship: Aftermath as well with my Oculus Rift. Good list I like the others as well.




these are nice collection i was checking them

this one is among the sleep






look little bit promising to be honest i would never trust video 

with routine didn't actually yet like it, but may it is something good,

.......................................



AphexDreamer said:


> So many titles, can't wait!
> 
> 
> Also know a friend who has tried the Oculus rift, he said while the technology works great, he just wanted to take the thing off after about 20 minutes due to discomfort.
> Not really good for long gaming sessions it seems. Maybe they will make it more comfortable/lighter.



i was checking that,, apparently i don't have all the information  i thought i know most the things, this sound amazing, i would love to try this one out.. oh

Mindweaver

u have this one ? would u post some picture of it, and how do u experience it?> what do u mean by getting sick ? 

do u move a lot? 
how much does it cost?


----------



## Vario (Mar 7, 2014)

Scariest game I ever played really was Doom 3 with a high end headset and a pitchblack room back in '04. No flashlight. Man that bugged me out.  Would be nice to see some games like that instead of endless zombie stuff.


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 7, 2014)

@Samo_Krose - Go over to the Virtual Reality Club house I created *here,* and check it out buddy.


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 7, 2014)

I finished the F.E.A.R. Trilogy last year and was looking forward to something to make my skin crawl and have panic attacks again - I miss them!

Thanks for the list, can't wait to dive in.


----------



## Drone (Mar 7, 2014)

The first FEAR is more original and creepier than Doom 3. Doom 3 is just a dark game with same monsters doing the same things over and over again. That's pretty repetitive. The first AvP and SIN episodes are awesome.


----------



## Samo_Krose (Mar 7, 2014)

Vario said:


> Scariest game I ever played really was Doom 3 with a high end headset and a pitchblack room back in '04. No flashlight. Man that bugged me out.  Would be nice to see some games like that instead of endless zombie stuff.





Mindweaver said:


> @Samo_Krose - Go over to the Virtual Reality Club house I created *here,* and check it out buddy. QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vario (Mar 7, 2014)

The first FEAR was quite good, I liked Doom a bit more for some reason.  Felt more immerse and atmospheric.


----------



## Samo_Krose (Mar 7, 2014)

Vario said:


> The first FEAR was quite good, I liked Doom a bit more for some reason.  Felt more immerse and atmospheric.




I need to check this fear game. I have no clue about it. 

Is it something like doom?


----------



## Vario (Mar 7, 2014)

Samo_Krose said:


> I need to check this fear game. I have no clue about it.
> 
> Is it something like doom?


Similar only in that you are a special forces soldier deployed to stop supernatural events.  Very different otherwise.  Great FPS.  Only played the first one though.  Came out a long time ago so it should be pretty cheap.  The graphics were really good for its time (2005?) so its probably still decent by modern standards.


----------



## Samo_Krose (Mar 7, 2014)

yesterday i bought call of duty ghost DLC only for Extinction   now that i have arrived home  i will give it a shot, and see how is the new extinction would be  






well see how it will turns on  Good Luck Samo


----------



## Devon68 (Mar 7, 2014)

> Scariest game I ever played really was Doom 3 with a high end headset and a pitchblack room back in '04. No flashlight. Man that bugged me out. Would be nice to see some games like that instead of endless zombie stuff.


Yup that's about the scariest game I ever played back in 2006, since then I tried it again but the second time it's not that scary. Maybe the fact that playing for the second time I already knew where the zombie will come from.


----------



## Samo_Krose (Mar 7, 2014)

Devon68 said:


> Yup that's about the scariest game I ever played back in 2006, since then I tried it again but the second time it's not that scary. Maybe the fact that playing for the second time I already knew where the zombie will come from.




don't forget the old people who made the game they took plenty of time to make it really scary, now copy past boom voila lets scare them off, ! lol but doesn't work,

producer now a days they think not exactly what people need and want, despite they only look how to make the green color 

Okay so I have gone in the game call of duty ghost extinction.  And look great but noob people so I went out. 

Will go for another one. Will see what happen


Edit 1 # --> oh this is too much. People domt want to have funn playing team work

Edit 2 # --> 5th time i go out and search for another one, i'm so pest off right now!! unbelievable,  how people are, no team work, lose challenge point, no one put ammo ! oh god,

Edit 3 # --> okay that is enough for me, i will go Dota 2


----------



## WhiteNoise (Mar 7, 2014)

Some of those games look good! The Forest might be a winner.

as for the OR; as cool as it seems I really have no interest in something like this. I already have headtracking tech for my gaming needs and the idea that I would be closed off from my surroundings while using the OR bothers me. I need to be able to interact with my family and I certainly don't need to escape further into my gaming by closing myself off to everything going on around me.

Also I like to play games, look at kb, and other controls I have around my gaming desk, send/receive texts, drink etc...I see the OR just being in the way.


----------



## erixx (Mar 7, 2014)

horror games or movies are just not good, insane, why do they exist, existing women, beer, and motorcycles? 



PD: sorry for being a prick, but I just like to terrify innocent people sometimes and sometimes even... harres them, LOL


----------



## Drone (Mar 7, 2014)

Lickers from Resi 2 still make me jump. Every fucking time!

edit: and I never kill them just to make game even more creepy


----------



## Samo_Krose (Mar 7, 2014)

Drone said:


> Lickers from Resi 2 still make me jump. Every fucking time!
> 
> edit: and I never kill them just to make game even more creepy




lol u seem to love these creatures  ,,, or u feel like awww look at his tongue  hahaha


----------



## Drone (Mar 7, 2014)

Well, Licker is officially scariest creature in Resi universe  Nemesis, Tyrant and Mr. X are less scary than licker lol. Mutated Birkin is number two 
But Nemesis's harassments are creepy too, lol when you open a door and see it there.

Resi 4 had cool monsters too. Verdugo   *runs and hides*


----------



## TheHunter (Mar 7, 2014)

Samo_Krose said:


> i'm glad for these too and hope they don't turn out disappointing



Yea im really looking forward to Routine, The Evil Within and Alien Invasion.

Those 2 zombies games looked good too


----------



## AsRock (Mar 7, 2014)

Samo_Krose said:


> totally agree, i always found IGN has going more Interesting on showing off and magazine than concentrating on fact and stuff, but lets take advantage on what we have on pockets and see in near future what will happen.
> 
> i always prefer www.gamespot.com
> 
> ...




Well i played D1 which is were my name came from which is a way how a name my chars so i know which ones which..  For example the name is As any thing after is the char so for sorc or monk say it be AsMonk,  AsSorc..

But anyways D1 was near totally random generated area's which made it much more playable than any other Diablo game and on each release sadly even though the game is rated M it's gotten more like a T.  Back in D1 you would see the bodys and blood and it was more darker set were as D2 is not and D3 is even further from that these days..

D3 is a alright game how ever the re-playability is not what it used to be as it was with D1\D2 which i believe is mainly due too lack of random generated area's.

The new changes are rally nice in this last patch how ever D3 don't make you work hard to get to level 60 which is a real shame again unlike D1 and D2... D3 is a good game but if your just in for the story it's going be over pretty fast as you are required to go though the whole story on your 1st run though and will hit level 60 in no time..

If only they could make the area's more random would actually make people think which way more often and not just knowing which way to go all the time..


Anyways i do look foreword to all those games you posted but it's rare i pre order on lack of facts..


----------



## Vario (Mar 7, 2014)

Diablo 1 was pretty damn good except it killed my mouse's buttons.

If you want to try Diablo 3, try playing Path of Exile, its totally free to play and quite good.


----------



## Drone (Mar 7, 2014)

Original Diablo is the best and most scary rpg ever. Starts with church but then you go deeper and deeper through the catacombs and finally reach the Hell and fight Diablo himself. Lol and that Butcher ... he freaked me out. 

I swear, if they rebuild this game with current gen technology and HD textures I'll buy it in a heartbeat.


----------



## Samo_Krose (Mar 7, 2014)

Drone said:


> Well, Licker is officially scariest creature in Resi universe  Nemesis, Tyrant and Mr. X are less scary than licker lol. Mutated Birkin is number two
> But Nemesis's harassments are creepy too, lol when you open a door and see it there.
> 
> Resi 4 had cool monsters too. Verdugo   *runs and hides*








yes indeed this licker is scary each time he appear got me scared 






  not to my point licker u could say more scarier  lol




TheHunter said:


> Yea im really looking forward to Routine, The Evil Within and Alien Invasion.
> 
> Those 2 zombies games looked good too



i'm more looking into the forest and dying light to be honest, but routine and evil within sounds cool hope these games come as they promised to be soo good.



AsRock said:


> Well i played D1 which is were my name came from which is a way how a name my chars so i know which ones which..  For example the name is As any thing after is the char so for sorc or monk say it be AsMonk,  AsSorc..
> 
> But anyways D1 was near totally random generated area's which made it much more playable than any other Diablo game and on each release sadly even though the game is rated M it's gotten more like a T.  Back in D1 you would see the bodys and blood and it was more darker set were as D2 is not and D3 is even further from that these days..
> 
> ...



thanks for the info mate, i have never played Diablo not 1 or 2 and i was looking to the D3 the video was interesting in that point i won't bother my self to play that game to be honest, 

im looking more into challenge and hard working,,,

and i don't like to player a game i didn't play the first of it, so i can undrstand more the game,


----------



## Samo_Krose (Mar 7, 2014)

Vario said:


> Diablo 1 was pretty damn good except it killed my mouse's buttons.
> 
> If you want to try Diablo 3, try playing Path of Exile, its totally free to play and quite good.



is it similar game to diablo ? i have not also play path of exile, there is a game i played it was so good, 

i forgot the name was so good it is RPG but forgot the name, when i remember i will post it here, 



Drone said:


> Original Diablo is the best and most scary rpg ever. Starts with church but then you go deeper and deeper through the catacombs and finally reach the Hell and fight Diablo himself. Lol and that Butcher ... he freaked me out.
> 
> I swear, if they rebuild this game with current gen technology and HD textures I'll buy it in a heartbeat.




that sound that the first serial of this game was soo damn good, !! is it horror two ? didn't know that, ! 

unfortunately there is no diablo in Steam, i would love to try the game tho !


isn't darksiders  similar? 






did any one tried this game? ! is it worth ?


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Mar 7, 2014)

Samo_Krose said:


> isn't darksiders  similar?
> 
> did any one tried this game? ! is it worth ?



This is a tricky answer.

The PC port of the original Darksiders has a huge amount of flaws.  It crashed often, until the config file was altered slightly.  The achievements only track if its the first time you've accessed the game on steam (if you crash, you need to restart Steam), the pacing is pretty broken, and there is no replay value.  Overall, it's a decent adventure and platforming game if it is heavily flawed.  If you can get it for $10 or less you won't be too disappointed.

Darksiders II is a completely different animal.  They included a bunch of RPG elements, increased the length, but installed about a billion percent more traversal.  It wasn't truly a sequel to the original, more like a reboot with the same continuity.  The inclusion of DLC, and the price tag that only hits reasonable on a sale, and petty crap for the DLC, makes it a harder recommendation.  If you get the mission DLC and game for around $20 then you shouldn't have much to complain about.

If you're going to get one of them, go for Darksiders II.  The entire story of the first is covered in a cut scene at the end of the second, and you don't miss out on a lot.  If you do buy II then skip out on the armor DLC.  It's all worthless after you pass a certain level.  


Darksiders is not a series that bears the horror trappings.  If the main characters looked less like gorillas who fell into a pool of armor bits then it would be impossible to miss the sign of it being a bland Zelda rip-off.  It's hard to say, but there's nothing here that other games don't do as well or better.


----------



## Vario (Mar 7, 2014)

Drone said:


> Original Diablo is the best and most scary rpg ever. Starts with church but then you go deeper and deeper through the catacombs and finally reach the Hell and fight Diablo himself. Lol and that Butcher ... he freaked me out.
> 
> I swear, if they rebuild this game with current gen technology and HD textures I'll buy it in a heartbeat.


and an automated mouse clicker lol


----------



## Drone (Mar 7, 2014)

Samo_Krose said:


> that sound that the first serial of this game was soo damn good, !! is it horror two ? didn't know that, !
> 
> unfortunately there is no diablo in Steam, i would love to try the game tho !




Yes I can say that Diablo and Hellfire are horror games. They have scary level design and diabolic atmosphere, creepy creatures and demons.




Vario said:


> and an automated mouse clicker lol



Haha true


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 8, 2014)

Saw this yesterday and I figured I share because no one has probably heard of it yet:
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/orionprelude/the-orion-project/posts/768633

DARE which I guess is a horror game using the ORION: Dino Horde engine.  People that pledge towards the Orion Project Kickstarter will get early access to DARE.  DARE will eventually be released for free.


----------



## Vario (Mar 8, 2014)

I have heard good things about Dark Souls, apparently Dark Souls 2 is about to come out.  Has anyone played DS?
DS1
http://store.steampowered.com/app/211420/
DS2
http://store.steampowered.com/app/236430/

edit: http://kotaku.com/5874599/what-dark-souls-is-really-all-about/1476048242/@kirkhamilton

Sounds really difficult!


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Mar 8, 2014)

The first 5 have me interested, not sure about the rest.


----------



## Samo_Krose (Mar 8, 2014)

lilhasselhoffer said:


> This is a tricky answer.
> 
> The PC port of the original Darksiders has a huge amount of flaws.  It crashed often, until the config file was altered slightly.  The achievements only track if its the first time you've accessed the game on steam (if you crash, you need to restart Steam), the pacing is pretty broken, and there is no replay value.  Overall, it's a decent adventure and platforming game if it is heavily flawed.  If you can get it for $10 or less you won't be too disappointed.
> 
> ...




Then I will skip this game to be honest  I would not break my head with it unless it goes really down cheap on sale. And thanks again for explanation I appreciated that



Vario said:


> I have heard good things about Dark Souls, apparently Dark Souls 2 is about to come out.  Has anyone played DS?
> DS1
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/211420/
> DS2
> ...



I have not try neither d1 or 2 or 3 and the got me interested but everyone saying that d1 is the best and better. The look of d3 look promising but not to some extent they always show the best part but hide the bad part. So actually depends.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 8, 2014)

Samo_Krose said:


> Then I will skip this game to be honest  I would not break my head with it unless it goes really down cheap on sale. And thanks again for explanation I appreciated that
> 
> 
> 
> I have not try neither d1 or 2 or 3 and the got me interested but everyone saying that d1 is the best and better. The look of d3 look promising but not to some extent they always show the best part but hide the bad part. So actually depends.




As we cannot speak for you and only our self's.  When D3 was released i actually put over 1200+ hours in to it and had a break for about a year ( till a few weeks ago ).. And when i started to play it again i could only play it for a short while mainly the game was a mess due to all the items on  the floor and all the shit had no point or reason to drop so it became very cluttered.  Well there was one thing you could do with it and that's sell it which would mean spending more time doing that than actually playing the dame game.

How ever since 2.x was released i have had more usable drops for my chars along with what drops can be sold or used for crafting even none magical drop have a reason in the game now along with the blue items were before it was just trash filling your screen.

Now you get about 1 to 3 items drop typically 1 unless it's a it's the leader of a elite group. I believe the goblin drops the most being about 8 items..

If i knew what i know now about the game i would play the 1st 2 acts and ask some one else to help to get me to a harder setting playing the same 2 acts. ( although i am not sure this is possible if you have no chars that completed it ).


----------



## Jaffakeik (Mar 12, 2014)

I liked Outlast,wonder if DLC wistleblower will be scary aswelll


----------



## Drone (Mar 13, 2014)

New Resident Evil could be announced soon; Capcom gives fans an opportunity to be part of it

http://www.relyonhorror.com/latest-...m-gives-fans-an-opportunity-to-be-part-of-it/

OMG, I'm so excited!!!!


----------



## Samo_Krose (Mar 13, 2014)

Drone said:


> New Resident Evil could be announced soon; Capcom gives fans an opportunity to be part of it
> 
> http://www.relyonhorror.com/latest-...m-gives-fans-an-opportunity-to-be-part-of-it/
> 
> OMG, I'm so excited!!!!


Dude thanks for sharing Im also excited for that hopw they take it serious and do something really good


----------



## Drone (Mar 14, 2014)

Samo_Krose said:


> Dude thanks for sharing Im also excited for that hopw they take it serious and do something really good


No problem. REsi games FTW!


Some fans working on RE2 remake, I found this video on youtube










Capcom said that they may remake RE2 if enough fans will support it. Whatever the case I want proper REsi 2 and 3 remakes!


----------



## Samo_Krose (Mar 15, 2014)

Drone said:


> No problem. REsi games FTW!
> 
> 
> Some fans working on RE2 remake, I found this video on youtube
> ...




That is so nice I hope they really take it serious. And make a lot of enhancement.  Like as they show how to take the gun. It would be alot easier if they can make it like res 4. Or 6 lol I know this is  very old but they should take their time doong stuff and see what really pwoplw suggest.


Lol while I was typing something came to my mind !!!! Are they un able to creat a resident evil to same lvl and higher level of the old one? And they are just working on the old one instead od making a new one which add lots more of survival and horror?


----------



## Drone (Mar 15, 2014)

I expect new Resi game and updated Resi 2. RE2 had really cool design but RPD building could've been much better, it was a museum that later turned into police department. They should've add more staircases and there were no bathrooms. With proper level design and more darkness it could've been the most scary Resi game. Leon was kinda boring but Ada is cool


----------



## jormungand (Mar 15, 2014)

For me RE2 and 3 were the hell scary, then fear 1. Now that Dark Souls 2 have become more acclaimed and everyone wants to give it the try. My truly recommendation is play the DS1 and feel the frustration over and over again. Most console gamer says "yey!! Dark Souls 2!!!!!" without testing the hell of it in his 1st part. I beg to the gods to deliver the same dark ambient and dying frustration again for this not to become another shitty console game. Outlast IMO was thrilling !!!!


----------



## Drone (Mar 16, 2014)

jormungand said:


> For me RE2 and 3 were the hell scary, then fear 1.



True, they're perfect. But REmake is even more creepier. Dogs jumping through the windows make me shit a brick every time.


----------



## jormungand (Mar 16, 2014)

Drone said:


> True, they're perfect. But REmake is even more creepier. Dogs jumping through the windows make me shit a brick every time.


that remake youre talking about is coming for pc too??? that will be great !!! im a fan of RE2 was the best of all residents IMO.


----------



## Drone (Mar 16, 2014)

jormungand said:


> that remake youre talking about is coming for pc too??? that will be great !!! im a fan of RE2 was the best of all residents IMO.




Nobody knows atm which consoles get it. I hope it comes for all consoles. REsi 4, 5, 6 had pc versions I hope this one will too.


----------



## Drone (Apr 27, 2014)

Another video showing remade Resi 2 with unreal engine


----------



## AsRock (Apr 27, 2014)

YARN!, unreal engine crap.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Apr 28, 2014)

Drone said:


> Another video showing remade Resi 2 with unreal engine...


This is why I often wish they'd do reboots instead of remakes, provided they're done well.

TR Anniversary = excellent example of reboot.

TR 2013 = horrible example of reboot.

Almost anything is better than a remake not worth playing though. If they can't manage to do a sufficient makeover, leave it alone, or do a reboot.


----------



## Drone (Apr 28, 2014)

Frag Maniac said:


> This is why I often wish they'd do reboots instead of remakes, provided they're done well.
> 
> TR Anniversary = excellent example of reboot.
> 
> ...




TR's Anni had some nice moments but it wasn't a good remake. It forced useless stuff like adrenaline dodge and quick time events. Making game extremely frustrating especially for psp and wii. PS2 version was full of fps drops and PC version had crazy camera. If it was done by Core then it'd have been a proper remake. Shame TRAE never happened. I will moan and groan about it whole my life.

Totally agree about TR 2013. It's horrible. Optional tombs ... like what the fuck. Tomb Raider game with optional tombs? You've gotta be kidding me...
TR 2013 is some kind of Max Payne or Gears of War but with some generic chick which they called Lara Croft. She didn't look/act like Lara. At all. 


Some good examples:

Metal Gear Solid: the Twin Snakes = amazing remake
Resident Evil REmake = best Resi game ever
Rise of the Triad = kickass remake


bad examples:

Silent Hill remakes/reboots = sucks
Tomb Raider Anniversary = not a good remake but it had its moments
Tomb Raider 2013 = no comments .. wtf

Syndicate remake is somewhere in between but it's a nice game.

Deus ex Human Revolution: It looks like it sucks a big time. Can never beat The Conspiracy.



I hope those Resi fans can make a proper RE2 remake, they won't make FMV scenes though. They said it's gonna be free (or maybe not) but anyways I hope it's gonna be a scary game.


----------



## Champ (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm late. Sorry


----------



## Drone (May 1, 2014)

DLC for Outlast is coming soon!


----------



## Ahhzz (May 1, 2014)

/tag to read laterz


----------



## Drone (May 9, 2014)

Another video of Resi 2 remake, still worse than reborn but looks ok










And here's interesting Indonesian horror game (pc only). It's called *Dread Out*. Looks badass


----------



## Vario (May 9, 2014)

I bought outlast and whistleblower dlc a few days ago as they were marked down 66% iirc.  I haven't gotten very far, I still have a few other games to beat first.


----------



## Drone (May 21, 2014)

Another video of remade Resi 2










And here's interesting project Total Chaos. It's a Doom mod (old doom not doom 3 lol) that uses 16x filtering, antialiasing, motion blur and bloom lighting. It's a run and hide survival horror game. Video below:


----------



## newconroer (May 21, 2014)

Daylight didn't impress me that much. The way it read was a clever game about getting out of a mental institute building(s). Unfortunately it was too much hand holding and an awkward placement of paranormal that didn't fit.



Drone said:


> And here's interesting Indonesian horror game (pc only). It's called *Dread Out*. Looks badass



Wow, Alma much?


The most terrifying games are often ones that do not involve any direct encounters with monsters or the supernatural.

How about a game that uses the theme/scenery from True Detective where you escaped from someone whom kidnapped you and are now trying to find your way through swamp land and the Bayou in hopes of finding help. It would be really slow paced, realistic physics (i.e. real twenty-four hour time, normal walk speed, jogging, limited sprinting, can cough from kicking up dust and giving away your position etc). You find certain areas or buildings which you consider hiding in, but that may be a bad choice as depending your previous movements, you've left an obvious trail for the person to track you.

Games where you just sprint from room to room looking for the exit are boring. Being lost in large landscapes, without any clue where you are going, meanwhile being hunted by someone? That's creepy.



Drone said:


> The first FEAR is more original and creepier than Doom 3. Doom 3 is just a dark game with same monsters doing the same things over and over again. That's pretty repetitive. The first AvP and SIN episodes are awesome.



Well the part where the gate to hell opens in Doom 3, certainly got me freaked out. It's because you could hear/see it coming. That was the worst about it.

Dead Space 1 was a trip, especially at the beginning when you first enter the station and get stuck behind the door while the monster chases you into the elevator.
Would have been better though without as much monster interaction.


They ever make a Hellraiser game? Play as the toymaker?

A game based off the Pandorum film would be great for a new Sci-Fi thriller/horror.


----------



## happita (May 21, 2014)

newconroer said:


> They ever make a Hellraiser game? Play as the toymaker?
> 
> A game based off the Pandorum film would be great for a new Sci-Fi thriller/horror.



You should add Serenity to the list of ideas that games can be made into with interesting concepts and plot twists. The only problem is that licenses need to be obtained which cost money, or you could just morph one of those ideas into an original one, but then a developer runs the risk of getting sued because of a perceived stolen concept.


----------



## Drone (May 23, 2014)

Another interesting game *Among the Sleep
*
I hope it's gonna be a scary experience


----------



## newconroer (May 23, 2014)

happita said:


> You should add Serenity to the list of ideas that games can be made into with interesting concepts and plot twists. The only problem is that licenses need to be obtained which cost money, or you could just morph one of those ideas into an original one, but then a developer runs the risk of getting sued because of a perceived stolen concept.



Yes, Firefly/Serenity as a game would be great - if just for the theme alone. So really we want Mass Effect with a cowboy rugged theme - works for me.

Agreed, licenses suck sometimes.


----------



## Drone (May 30, 2014)

The forest trailer


----------



## Drone (Jun 7, 2014)

Just completed *Among The Sleep*. Amazing game, I recommend! There's only one game stopping bug which can be fixed by restarting from the last checkpoint.

Now I'm gonna play *DredOut* next


----------



## Drone (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## TheHunter (Aug 16, 2014)

You can add newest SilentHill to the list, it will probably come to PC sooner or later, I see the same author confirmed MGS5 for PC..


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 21, 2014)

I'm very interested about Dying Light and Routine. Also lien Isolation.

I kinda wish someone would make a proper first person survival zombie game. Something like Left 4 Dead 2, but more terrifying with less emphasis on shooting. In L4D2 i wasn't really scared because i could gun entire hordes down with 2 clips of ammo. I mean something where every bullet would count, but with same atmosphere and locations. More on doing things silently, save ammo, try to avoid nasty situations, like a proper survival thing.


----------



## Drone (Aug 21, 2014)

So happy. REsident Evil REvelations V2 announced.


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 21, 2014)

Hm, now that i think of it, who would want Telltale Games to make a Resident Evil based adventure? I would. The Walking Dead is a freakin masterpiece and since the thematic is similar, they'd be good at it.

Or just a first person shooter where you'd go into The Hive. I'm apparently obsessed with secret installations like the Black Mesa in Half-Life. Imagine Resident Evil in first person where you as a soldier have to inspect an incident in The Hive laboratory of Umbrella. Similar to how Resident Evil first movie happened. That would be so awesome.


----------



## Drone (Aug 21, 2014)

Nope I hope Resi games will stay as they are (preferably something like Resi 3.5, REmake or 0). And I am not interested in walking dead, it looks like video game watching not playing.

They should bring Claire and Rebecca back. Leon and Chris are overused and boring.


----------



## Drone (Sep 1, 2014)

Good to know that REvelations 2 coming to pc as well


----------



## Drone (Sep 12, 2014)

Can't wait for REvelations V2


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 18, 2014)

I looking forward for Silent hill game, and probably next month will get Evil within looks pretty nasty bloody game,could be a good game with decent story.


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 18, 2014)

rad


----------



## Drone (Sep 18, 2014)

Yeah new SH game's called Silent Hill*s*  

Evil within looks like some exaggerated mainstream stuff.



BTW here's the first gameplay of REV2


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 18, 2014)

easily the best horror video game trailer to date lol

The Evil Within just needs to be better than Resident Evil 5 & 6. Shinji Mikami last couple games have been good.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 18, 2014)

RE6 is an awesome game if you COOP. Reayth and I are playing through it now and having a riot. To me its one of the best, if not best RE ever made.


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 18, 2014)

I found Resident Evil 6 to be a clumsy action game with too many set pieces and quick time events. Shadows of the Damned and Vanquish are better games.


----------



## Drone (Sep 18, 2014)

Resi 6 is a shooter. Revelations, 4 and 5 have more "classic" moments.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 18, 2014)

Drone said:


> Resi 6 is a shooter. Revelations, 4 and 5 have more "classic" moments.


By classic you mean you cannot walk and shoot at the same time then yes Ill agree. RE5 would have been great but not being able to walk and shoot is well.......stupid. NONE of the RE are difficult. What made them difficult was the damn controls and screwy camera angles. Not that I didn't enjoy them but the controls have ALWAYS sucked. That's why I like RE6 so much. If you gave it crappy controls it would be identical to older ones. RE6 got a bad rep for no reason IMO other than it was over hyped. Its a damn fun game in COOP.

As for "scary" games I was always a Silent Hill kinda guy. Those games made you think and were difficult to figure out. Controls were not as important.


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 18, 2014)

the survival aspect and tension building have been completely removed from Resident Evil.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 18, 2014)

BumbleBee said:


> the survival aspect and tension building have been completely removed from Resident Evil.


The only reason there was ever tension was because you knew your character on the screen couldn't move as fast as your controls did. I mean 99% of my deaths in Resident Evil were from trying to find a place to stop so I could shuffle out my gun and take aim. Not because the game was "intense" it was because I knew the controls sucked. As for survival play RE6 on the most difficult setting and get back to me.

Seriously if you cannot walk and shoot you shouldn't be a F#$KING COP.


----------



## Drone (Sep 18, 2014)

TheMailMan78 said:


> By classic you mean you cannot walk and shoot at the same time then yes Ill agree. RE5 would have been great but not being able to walk and shoot is well.......stupid. NONE of the RE are difficult. What made them difficult was the damn controls and screwy camera angles. Not that I didn't enjoy them but the controls have ALWAYS sucked. That's why I like RE6 so much. If you gave it crappy controls it would be identical to older ones. RE6 got a bad rep for no reason IMO other than it was over hyped. Its a damn fun game in COOP.
> 
> As for "scary" games I was always a Silent Hill kinda guy. Those games made you think and were difficult to figure out. Controls were not as important.




Being unable to walk and shoot *is stupid* but RE was *never about shooting*. If you breeze from room to room killing everything that moves then what's the point? Classics was hard not because of tank controls and fixed camera but because of *scarce ammo*, puzzles and scare factor. I never said that RE6 is bad, it's a good game, it's just not groundbreaking. COOP in survival horror is redundant. They're meant to be solo games. Playing alone in a dark room and sharting your pants. 




BumbleBee said:


> the survival aspect and tension building have been completely removed from Resident Evil.



This started from RE4. You're simply unable to run outta ammo in that game. But it had a nice pace, unfortunately pc controls sucked monkey ass.
I always kinda sorta wished RE4 never existed, I always wanted 3.5, shame they canned it.


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 18, 2014)

I enjoyed the more challenging puzzles, exploration and scavenging for supplies. I never cared much for the story or voice acting even tho it was a big deal back then.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 18, 2014)

You simply could not have the amount of zombies you have today with the crappy controls and puzzles. The only reason they did it that way back then is lack of horsepower and Myst style games. They have it now........so now we have RE the way it should have been.

As for killing everything in a room......you make it sound like that's a negative thing.


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 18, 2014)

Alien: Isolation and Alien (1979) only have one alien so it doesn't bother me.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 18, 2014)

BumbleBee said:


> Alien: Isolation and Alien (1979) only have one alien so it doesn't bother me.


And one zombie isn't scary.


----------



## Drone (Sep 19, 2014)

TheMailMan78 said:


> As for killing everything in a room......you make it sound like that's a negative thing.



And it isn't negative thing? It's a survival horror game not cod or other crap for the masses


----------



## Guitar (Sep 19, 2014)

Drone said:


> And it isn't negative thing? It's a survival horror game not cod or other crap for the masses


I survive by killing everything in my way.

What's the problem? Just because someone isn't playing it the way YOU think it should be played doesn't mean it is 'cod or other crap for the masses'. That's ridiculous. For instance, Dishonored I ran in and pretty much just killed people. I did the same with MGS4 and the like. umadbro?


----------



## Drone (Sep 19, 2014)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> I survive by killing everything in my way.
> 
> What's the problem? Just because someone isn't playing it the way YOU think it should be played doesn't mean it is 'cod or other crap for the masses'. That's ridiculous. For instance, Dishonored I ran in and pretty much just killed people. I did the same with MGS4 and the like. umadbro?




*Did I say anywhere that I really care about how others play their games*? I just said that I dislike forced action and killing. Survival and stealth games ftw. umad?


----------



## Drone (Sep 19, 2014)

whatever  ...


new trailers for Fatal Frame 5 and Evil Within


----------



## Guitar (Sep 19, 2014)

Drone said:


> And it isn't negative thing? It's a survival horror game not cod or other crap for the masses





Drone said:


> *Did I say anywhere that I really care about how others play their games*? I just said that I dislike forced action and killing. Survival and stealth games ftw. umad?



Yes, yes you did actually. By saying it is a negative thing, you are caring about how someone plays games because it is different than how you THINK they should be played. Which in itself is fundamentally the opposite of how games (in theory) should work.


----------



## Drone (Sep 19, 2014)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> Yes, yes you did actually. By saying it is a negative thing, you are caring about how someone plays games because it is different than how you THINK they should be played. Which in itself is fundamentally the opposite of how games (in theory) should work.


bla bla *yawn*


----------



## Champ (Oct 5, 2014)

I won't lie. I'm a chickenshit and don't like horror games or movies, but the Evil Within looks like it is gonna be a great game. After seeing some gameplay, I may buy.


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 9, 2014)

F.E.A.R. Online free open beta. 
http://www.nextpowerup.com/news/14200/f-e-a-r-onlines-beta-goes-without-keys.html


----------



## Guitar (Oct 9, 2014)

I remember playing the old FEAR Combat, and that was pretty fun. One of those F2P companies though....mehhhhaehrhehrn. FEAR is too good to ruin so hopefully it isn't bad.


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 9, 2014)

Yeah, not overly fond of Aeria, but maybe worth a distraction or two...


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 17, 2014)

Well I was hoping to give The Evil Within a try after the disappointing Alien: Isolation but it seems people are finding it even more terrible than Alien. Jeez you look forward to a few hyped up horror games and they don't deliver. Guess indie developers are the way to go for horror games these days. Still got a couple to look forward too.


----------



## D007 (Oct 17, 2014)

Awesome. RE remakes and a new silent hill?
I'm in heaven.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 17, 2014)

D007 said:


> Awesome. RE remakes and a new silent hill?
> I'm in heaven.


 I am looking forward to the new silent hill. I think that will take the cake when its released.


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 17, 2014)

TheMailMan78 said:


> And one zombie isn't scary.



Tell that to a guy without any handy weapons stuck in a room with a single zombie... One zombie is one zombie too many.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 17, 2014)

RejZoR said:


> Tell that to a guy without any handy weapons stuck in a room with a single zombie... One zombie is one zombie too many.


No way. Poke his eyes out and play Marco Polo.


----------



## Drone (Oct 18, 2014)

Seems that 2014 sucked ass. 2015 gives a little hope. Resident Evil Remake and REvelations 2.


----------



## Drone (Dec 2, 2014)

Drone said:


> Can't wait for REvelations V2




The second trailer










REvelations 2 is the shit! I'm 100% this game will rock. I can't believe it, RESI is back. YAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 2, 2014)

I saw that about the RE remake by Capcom!  Did not know about RE Revelations 2. 

Personally, I think that Revelations was one of the better RE titles, and don't mind that it's ported from handheld game, the visuals are great on PC, and the controls are actually very good.  It also returned more to that exploring horror than the straight shoot 'em up that recent titles have had.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 21, 2015)

To raise this from the dead, I almost wish I had a PS4 for this one....

http://www.supermassivegames.com/games/until-dawn


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 30, 2015)

Zombie Jesus time!!!!


http://io9.com/nightmare-video-game-turns-your-house-into-a-horror-mov-1701072844


----------



## Frag_Maniac (May 1, 2015)

Just want to say I'm enjoying The Evil Within much more than my initial reaction. The patching really helped make it run and look better, but it's also that the gameplay gets better as you go. It's bringing back some of that classic RE4 feel, which when I first started playing it, never thought it would.


----------

